# Your Opinion of the Rodeo



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dont believe the many horror videos online. Many of them are illegal rodeos or run down in mexico where rules and regulations are very different.

The good rodeos really take care of their stock. Many of the animals are worth tens of thousands of dollars. Of course accidents can happen, but i can trip and fall on my front steps and die before anyone finds me. 

I support the good rodeos. 

I dont know about rodeos from canada so i cant help you there, sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

The horror videos are usually extreme, but accidents aren't uncommon. I had a buddy who was really into rodeo, but after he actually went to a few he changed his mind. Of the four he went to (all "good clean rodeos," legal and whatnot) several animals died, including two horses and a calf. 

Myself personally, I don't like them. But, to each their own I suppose.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, really helpful!

I am more or less completely ignorant on this subject as you can probably tell. All I have seen of Rodeos is what's on Youtube and what you see on 'Heartland'. Two very different extremes!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

@Shoebox thanks.
I suppose accident happen in all disciplines. But accidents and cruelty are 2 different things.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

The only way to truely understand and appreciate Rodeo is to go to a good one. The animals, big and small, are treated humanely and with respect. After all, these animals mean the difference between a house or a truck payment for more people than others may know. 

The rodeos that are uses by extremist groups are those that are run purely for sport and an ill-deserved profit. These rodeos don't see their livestock as something of value. They're expendable and easily replaced. It's unfortunate that most are either killed or suffer because some good 'ol boy wanted to make a quick buck.

People who are true cowboys and cowgirls treat their animals like royalty. Only the best is what they receive. Rodeo folks are also kind-hearted. Heck, they may have beat you in the arena 20 minutes ago but they'll be the first to help you fix a flat, or haul you and you're rig into town.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

speedy da fish said:


> @Shoebox thanks.
> I suppose accident happen in all disciplines. But accidents and cruelty are 2 different things.


Yes, that is very, true. I know one myth about rodeos is that the bucking horses are wild and terrified - but in reality, many rodeo horses are trained to buck their riders. However, as I'm sure you know, that can cause accidents no matter what - of the two my buddy saw die, one fell and broke its neck, one snapped a front leg and was put down on the track. In the mini event of calf tying, when the calf was roped (around the neck) the horse spooked, bolted and it suffocated while being dragged by the horse.

So, it can indeed be a very cruel sport (like the illegal rodeos) but if they are regulated and legal, accidents are much less common. The animals are valuable and treated well, but if you're running an event like that it can't be avoided, really. I realize that they do all they can to prevent such accidents, but I just think that it is an unnecessary risk to take. 

To best experience it, I would go to a rodeo. Or, if you have Cable TV, you can usually find a rodeo on one of the obscure channels that don't censor anything out (when we had cable, there was actually a rodeo channel). It might turn out to be something you like, and maybe not - the only way to find out is to go watch one


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I knew that bucking horses are trained and bred to do what they do but no matter what, hardly anyone actually believes that here...

I have seen race horses fall and break their legs/ necks and I KNOW that those horses are treated like royalty. I have seen that for myself.

The only way I could watch one is to actually go to the US or Canada. I don't think I could find one on TV! First of all I live in the UK, second of all, I live in Wales... we don't even get the music channels :/

When I finish Uni it will be great work experience to go out there and work on a ranch (which is what I really want to do) so maybe I'll get to see one then


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never been to a rodeo, but anything with horses/animals has the risk of accidents. The difference is whether the people involved are capable of reducing the risk, and by how much. You could go to the best rodeo in the world, and there would be the possibility of a calf dying, or a horse getting hurt... it would just be much lower than a rodeo run by money-hungry abusive morons. But frankly, any respectable businessman (which is what most of those people are in rodeos- most of the ones I know pay their bills with their winnings) knows that he has to treat the animals right/ run a good, honest show to get good, honest money. I have faith in the people that compete in/ run rodeos, but I don't expect them all to be nice, as they are still people, if that makes sense... JMHO.

I'd like your last post, Shoebox, but there's no like button, lol...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with others, there is nothing quite like watching a good rodeo. Any stock contractor (breeds, raises, and hauls the rodeo stock) worth his salt treats his animals better than most of our personal horses get treated. They work for 8 seconds a week and if there is anything even slightly off about them, they get immediate and thorough vet/farrier/chiro care.

I think that Calgary is right in the middle of Canadian rodeo country, but don't quote me on that since I'm from Texas and have never been to Canada LOL.

If you get the opportunity, go behind the scenes, talk to some of the cowboys/cowgirls, try to visit with the stock contractors, go behind the chutes where the stock pens are and just look at the stock they've got. It is pretty easy to see that they are all in good health, good flesh, and haven't been mistreated.

Heck, if you're ever in the Tx panhandle in the summer time, look me up. I can take you to any rodeo within 200 miles and introduce you to cowboys and stock contractors.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

@soenjer55 ^ It's okay, I want your honest opinion. And, it does make sense 
Same with everything really... some people value money over everything else.

@smrobs Yeah, I will get my stalk on and see what I think  
I haven't been to Canada since I was 8 so looking forward to it/ nervous too because I saw the world through rose tinted glasses then...


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

There is another thread where I got a serious learnage from somebody who knew more about me...I like it more now, but still I hate calf roping...seems a little useless....and painful for the calf
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Like others said the animals that perform in rodeos, bucking stock, calves and steers and the horses for timed events, are all treated very well. Some people worry that roping a calf or steer will hurt them. But, if you look into the anatomy of bovines you see that their spines are well protected.

There is a fantastic and large, popular rodeo in Calgary, Alberta. It's the Calgary Stampede and has it's own website. There is also a very nice show venue for English disciplines, Spruce Meadows. It, too, has a website. They have polo in Calgary, too. Great cow country, also.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Heck, if you're ever in the Tx panhandle in the summer time, look me up. I can take you to any rodeo within 200 miles and introduce you to cowboys and stock contractors.


*packs bags* 


I'm a huge fan of the "good" rodeos..Many people have already listed the good and bad points but I'm another pro rodeo vote.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Here in Michigan I have been to a few Rodeos ....personally I'm not a big fan (no offence to those here that do them) iv seen horses run so hard they have a heart attack, cows and goats snap their necks, iv seen cows break their legs while running. Things like this happen often while they may be accidental I feel it is just a very risky thing. Also lets be honest how many bucking bull or horses have you seen that look like their enjoying themselves? I've also helped out some at these and seen first hand the lack of concern or heart people who run these have towards their animals. In their opinion animals are replaceable if something gets hurt they'll just get a new one. It becomes all about the money they make or the adrenaline rush they'll get.

Aside from the cattle and goats I don't like how most of the people ride their own horses you can see the fear in many of the horses eyes. Most people wear spurs and use them WAY WAY WAY too much then WHAMMY they jerk their oversized bits back for a speedy stop! In my opinion that's in no way humane or fun for the animal

Now I hope I didn't offend anyone I know not all people and rodeos are like that but the vast majority of the ones I've been to are and I find them disheartening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I love going to rodeos. All the ones I have been too I have never seen horses break down or get visibly injured. All the stock is treated really well, and they are all kept out in the open next to the bandstand so it would be pretty hard to miss if they were being treated poorly. I used to go to the rodeo every year, but unfortunately with my new work schedule I tend to miss it  The only injuries I saw were to the cowboys when they fell off the bucking horses or bulls. I also once saw a guy get gored, which I have to say was handled really well by the event staff and the guy recovered very well.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

The best part of rodeos is the Mutton Bustin...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

If I ever have children, they WILL be mutton bustin' champions.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, I think the little kids riding sheep is really the only part of rodeos I will voluntarily watch and enjoy! It's so cute. Calf roping is, I think, the worst part - it's so unnecessarily cruel to the calves. But the above video made me laugh


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

When I was younger I competed in Jr. SRA rodeos... We just did barrels and poles, and we always had a blast. I have never really learned much about the cattle side, though. The people we were around were always very kind. I guess, like every other sport out there, there is good and bad depending on the people involved.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, calf roping. It's such a controversial subject, LOL. It's actually the only event I truly don't care for... Personally, I don't want to do it, I think that there is no truly safe way of doing it for the calf, and I just plain don't find roping appealing... it just isn't my thing, really- No offense to those who like it, to each their own. 
But all the other events I find at least interesting- I loved running poles/ barrels, and I want to try cutting (I did it at a local fun show once and thought it was pretty fun).


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Look at it this way, rodeo events are exhibitions of jobs necessary on a ranch (except of course bulls & barrels, those are just to show off how awesome you are But it's the same concept as the steeple chases (or whatever the proper term is, LOL) & fox hunting. Those sports stemmed from a necessity as well. 

There's the good, the ok, & the ugly in EVERYTHING! 

Face: I completely forgot about mutton bustin (gasp, horrible, horrible parent I am!) My son WILL do that! ....now I just have to find somewhere, LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I use to ride on a drill team, we preformed at rodeos, so I was 'behind the scenes' most the time, and I've been to ALOT of rodeos! There are good ones and bad ones out there, for the most part they are good, and in all my time of rodeoing I only ever saw one animal seriously injured (a bucking horse that broke it's leg, BUT I think that happened in the pens in the back, not while the horse was working). I remember a calf roper once letting the calf go because it was a bad catch and it would have been injured (possibly broken neck) if he'd held it. And I remember one rodeo where the bucking horses just stopped the second they herd the buzzer! They just froze and waited for the cowboy to hop off (many will stop bucking, but that was the first I'd seen where they all just stopped)!

On the bad side, there were a few rodeos where they liked to rile the horses up before running them into the shoots by chasing them around w/ a cattle prod. Overall the worst offenders I've seen are barrel racers (not all of course).

So I'm on the pro rodeo side, I'm not a big fan of the roping, team or calf, but overall I enjoy a good rodeo!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

bjb said:


> Here in Michigan I have been to a few Rodeos ....personally I'm not a big fan (no offence to those here that do them) iv seen horses run so hard they have a heart attack, cows and goats snap their necks, iv seen cows break their legs while running. Things like this happen often while they may be accidental I feel it is just a very risky thing. Also lets be honest how many bucking bull or horses have you seen that look like their enjoying themselves? I've also helped out some at these and seen first hand the lack of concern or heart people who run these have towards their animals. In their opinion animals are replaceable if something gets hurt they'll just get a new one. It becomes all about the money they make or the adrenaline rush they'll get.
> 
> Aside from the cattle and goats I don't like how most of the people ride their own horses you can see the fear in many of the horses eyes. Most people wear spurs and use them WAY WAY WAY too much then WHAMMY they jerk their oversized bits back for a speedy stop! In my opinion that's in no way humane or fun for the animal
> 
> ...


 
If you ever get a chance, please come west and watch well produced rodeos with competitors and staff who are professional and competent with animals. People who have the animals well-being as priority #1.

Michigan sounds awful, from what you describe. I've never witnessed anything like that.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

boots said:


> If you ever get a chance, please come west and watch well produced rodeos with competitors and staff who are professional and competent with animals. People who have the animals well-being as priority #1.
> 
> Michigan sounds awful, from what you describe. I've never witnessed anything like that.


I definitely will! I'd love to see a well run rodeo, I'm sure they exist. I did get the chance to see a PBR recently and it was GREAT very well run and professional
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Shoebox said:


> I had a buddy who was really into rodeo, but after he actually went to a few he changed his mind. Of the four he went to (all "good clean rodeos," legal and whatnot) several animals died, including two horses and a calf.



I just wanted to point out that I've been rodeoing all my life and only once have I heard/seen an animal die. This was a total accident. The bucking horse happened to twist it's leg wrong and it got broke so it was humanly put down by the local vet. 
Of course, I've heard of other animals dying and it's real sad thing to hear. I just wanted you to know that it's very rare for an animal to die so don't believe inhuman videos on the internet because those are usually unprofessional and in no way related to most rodeo folk. 
In fact, I am in the High School Rodeo Association for America and if you are caught abusing your horse at all or related to dangerous acts with your animals, you will be kicked out of the Association.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Somebody want to tell Trevor Brazile the news that he's a horrible calf abuser?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Somebody want to tell Trevor Brazile the news that he's a horrible calf abuser?


Nope, 'cause he's a beast when it comes to throwing a rope..not to mention nice to look at.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He can toss a rope at me anytime... ;-)

I too am from Michigan, and our rodeos are nothing compared to the big ones. The ones ive been to are decent but dont touch NFRs standards. Mostly low level fairground stuff. You cant even compare it to the big leagues...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I moved to Calgary from Europe almost three years ago, and started getting exposed to rodeo culture then. Of course, there is Stampede in Calgary, but there are many, many smaller rodeos in the area such as Airdrie, Cochrane, Olds, Ponoka, or if you're adventurous the gay rodeo in Strathmore .
The first thing that I noticed was how short the single events are - while in showjumping or dressage each rider gets several minutes for their performance, most rodeo rides are done in about 20sec. Barrel racing, roping, bull/bronc riding, all of them are done within seconds. 
As far as the cruelty goes, I've seen worse, but sometimes I'm not sure whether e.g. calf roping should really be classified as entertainment.
Also, as for "valuable stock" - a friend of mine used to work at one of Alberta's racetracks as a vet. He said that it's very common for off-the-track horses to have a second career in the chuckwagon races, and after that go straight to slaughter. Everyone has to decide themselves on whether they agree with that or not.
I'm not completely against rodeos, and appreciate their history as "working events", but as in every sport that involves animals, regulations for animal welfare should probably be tightened and enforced better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

First off: Cla, Drum, we can work out a schedule for Trevor. Can I have him Mondays and every other Friday? :lol:

Second off, on a more serious note, people tend to judge off what they see. In a lot of sports they don't see the behind the scenes "abuse", the shooting up of drugs and steroids, the "corrective shoes", the whips, the bad training techiques....Therefore it makes all of us look bad.

Just like when you see a show jumper do something questionable, suddenly the entire sport is bad for five minutes while we organize a debate. Then everyone goes on with their lives and forgets about that one rider.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL Girl, there's only one little problem in our plan...His wife!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Pffft Drum, details. :lol:


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

What a lot of people don't realize is that the horses, bulls, etc are these cowboy and cowgirl's livelihood. Rodeo is usually a big chunch of their income and the payout is quite good when they win - why would they treat the animals that allow them to win badly? Rodeo animals are treated like gold, not to mention worth A LOT of money. Top bronc horses can go for 100k+ just because those who ride them win big the majority of the time. And they are very well taken care of, some top bulls and broncs are in their teens and seasoned competitors in the sport. Think of rodeo animals as athletes, like show jumpers or racehorses - they need to be conditioned and trained to do what they do best. So for them to be treated poorly would just be a waste of time and money for everybody involved.

I live in Calgary and even though I am a show jumper (I compete at Spruce  ), I enjoy going to the Calgary, Olds and Okotoks rodeos because they are so much fun. The animals look like their treated amazingly, they are so happy and relaxed when you see them out of the ring, and they look like they actually like what they do. You really have to experience a rodeo first hand, don't go off the crap on youtube saying "zomg he hurt the pretty poneh when he bucked!!!". These animals like what they do, and it shows when they preform for the crowd and succeed in bucking the cowboy off. Haha, I always cheer for the bull/horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone. So much insight!

I really need to see it for myself don't I?  So maybe in a couple of years, I will.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Think of it this way: A bucking horse bucks for eight seconds, then they go back inside for the day. (And I might add I think they get better accomodations than I do when I go to a show or a barrel race and stay in a hotel.....)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I havent read the whole thread but personally I love going to rodeos. One of my best friends rides Bull's, he is amazing at it and is even going overseas for it. I love going to support him. I love the atmosphere, getting dressed up and seeing a new discipline


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

I grew up outside of Calgary and still live here. I also grew up in a rodeo family with one brother riding bareback horses, the other saddle bronc and I barrel raced. 
If you come to Calgary there is the Calgary Stampede rodeo but if you really want to see up close rodeo I don't recomend that one. It is just too big and security keeps you from really getting close to the action or anywhere near behind the chutes without the proper passes. There is also Airdrie Pro Rodeo over the July 1st weekend which while still pro it is a lot closer and more personal. 
The animals used in rodeo are worth a great deal of money, from the bucking stock to the competitors horses. They are very well taken care of. Yes calf roping can look cruel, but the cowboys are fined if they jerk down a calf (when the calf hits the end of the rope and flips). And it really does have its roots in true ranch life. Roping a calf to doctor it and depending on your horse to stand there and hold the rope tight while you get off still happens today. Every precaution is taken to make sure all of the animals used do not get injured, but like everything else we encounter every day accidents do happen.
Along with the rodeos in the Calgary area this time of year there is also Spruce Meadows which others have mentioned. 
At the Stampede there is chuckwagon racing, working cow horse, team penning, extreme cowboy challenge...the list goes on.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I enjoy going to the rodeo 
and yes there are accidents too that goes with the territory 
like with all sports 
bull riding, saddle bronc and barrel racing are my favorites 
this year the Calgary Stampede is 100 years old


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I live 5 minutes from the Cloverdale Rodeo and Fair Grounds 
next week is the May long weekend, there is the bed races, chili cook off
Parade a fair, and rodeo


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about rodeos is the team roping. The steers always walk away limping. But I'm sure they get the best care. I know the stock contractor for our local rodeos, his bulls are treated like royalty. He has an old retired guy that hangs out by the fence to be pet when people are walking by.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I honestly go to a rodeo every weekend because it's not just a hobby, it's a living for me. So I've gone to so many rodeos, there is too many to count. 
In all honesty, I've heard of cowboys and cowgirls getting hurt more than the animals.  
Because accidents happen.
So if you want to see a good rodeo, go to a local High School rodeo because they are all well ran[or supposed to be] and the animals are never killed/hurt.
This weekend I was not impressed with one of the guys from my Rodeo Club though. He left his horse unattended with a round rein on and the horse got it's leg caught and it freaked out next to my trailer... My mom and her friend went on a rescue mission, risking themselves to save the horse.
But ignore people like that, because they are all are frowned upon by everyone.

And now i'm off topic. I apologize. xD


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Not a fan, and wouldn't be even if it wasn't controversial. The events are just too repetitive - the same 30 seconds over and over again. I don't like jousting for the same reason.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Not a fan, and wouldn't be even if it wasn't controversial. The events are just too repetitive - the same 30 seconds over and over again. I don't like jousting for the same reason.


I like jousting....

Though maybe for more than just the adrenalin rush and pretty horses 










:wink::lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ever wonder why barrel racers wear those *** huggin' jeans? :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Ever wonder why barrel racers wear those *** huggin' jeans? :lol:


That one pair that you just KNOW works for you and shows off your greatest ***ets.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your responses. VERY helpful


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just have to add myself as being a major Rodeo fan. I have been to many many Rodeos in all my 62 years. One year I went to the Pike's Peak or Bust Rodeo in Colorado and the International Finals Rodeo in Tulsa,Oklahoma. Firstly, I never saw any of the bulls, horses or calves die or even injured. I had gone behind the scenes into the the pen areas chutes and announcers stand. Many times I stayed after the main public had left to watch the slack rides where there were more riders than time allowed for the public time frame. Even then I never saw an animal get injured. One year in the 70's I rode a borrowed horse to ride in a Rodeo Parade. Then after I got my mare I rode in 2 Grand Entries in area Rodeo Arenas. In those years I met and got to know a couple of stock contractors and several riders.

The Calf Roping event is actually based on decades of cattle ranching when calves are roped and taken to the branding fire for branding with their owner's branding iron. It was necessary back when cattle roamed the open ranges for owner indentification before barbed wire fences were erected and even to some extent nowdays.

I may be sticking my neck out here, but I think more Rodeo cowboys have been severely injured or died from injures sustained in riding the bulls and some saddle bronc and bareback bronc. One Rodeo cowboy in particular stands out in my mind. Lane Frost was a young man, I think he was 20 something when he got gored by a bull and died in the arena from a punctured aorta. Then Tuff Hedeman has had every bone in his face broken at least once. A movie was made on the life of Lane Frost the title is, "Eight Seconds". A must see...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Was just doing some research for an exam I have coming up and found this article by chance! http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/savehorses/bronco.html


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

"*Fact:* Bucking horses work only a few seconds a weekend. They work *less than 5 minutes* a year. Many bucking horses are well-treated and have a nice life, and unlike racehorses (which are 'retired' at 5 or less), bucking horses are often physically strong past the age of 20! They are well-cared for and thus are able to buck for a long time. See injury statistics & what attending "

:clap: 

Fantastic article! I'll be saving that one, for sure. :clap:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

TimWhit91 said:


> The only thing I don't like about rodeos is the team roping. The steers always walk away limping.


Huh? Roping is my favorite event to watch. I have never witnessed the steer limping away.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> "*Fact:* Bucking horses work only a few seconds a weekend. They work *less than 5 minutes* a year. Many bucking horses are well-treated and have a nice life, and unlike racehorses (which are 'retired' at 5 or less), bucking horses are often physically strong past the age of 20! They are well-cared for and thus are able to buck for a long time. See injury statistics & what attending "
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Fantastic article! I'll be saving that one, for sure. :clap:


That is an excellent point, there was a mare at the NFR this last year that was 20+ and still bucked her cowboy off rather easily LOL.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I remember her! She was my favorite :lol:


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Only thing, I HAVE seen cattle prods used on horses. Not to often thankfully.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, think of electric fences. They give a shock too... not saying that I approve of the use of cattle prods but I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I was actually arguing w/ the article that said cattle prods are never used on horses.

Typically when a horse is shocked by a fence it's because he chose to touch it, not because someone was chasing him around w/ it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Every single (rare) time I've seen any kind of "prod" used on a bucking horse, it was because they had locked up and stalled out. That happens sometimes, especially with green horses, and it is much more dangerous for both the horse and the rider than if they would buck out cleanly. If a horse is allowed to stay stalled out with no intervention and given time to "unstick" himself in the chute, the majority of the time, they come over backward which can crush a cowboy or kill/cripple the horse. IMHO, a little jolt to get them moving is much safer and less cruel.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you ever been walking around a grocery store and touched a shelf and shocked yourself? You jump a little but you don't even hurt for half a second and you forget about it right after.

Of course, it's not right to ever shock a horse who is doing their job, but like smrobs pointed out if it is a safety issue it is much better to give a little pop...


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been to a few rodeos, never had animals injured although sometimes a calf or steer would shake off the throw as if it made him dizzy. I have, however, seen many cowboys hurt. At one last year, there were 2 cowboys who got hung up in their rigging on bucking horses and dragged. My heroes are the pick-up horses and men - they flanked the horses, brought them to a stop, all the while avoiding stepping on the dragging cowboys, undid the twisted rope and freed the cowboys. Amazingly, the cowboys weren't seriously injured. The pickup horses are awesome - they get the bulls back to the pens, pull the cowboys off the bucking animals, and just generally provide safety **from the animals** for all the humans in the arena.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

*bump* will return...


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

I love love love going to the `good`rodeos. The Calgary Stampede was one of my favorites and it is just awesome. As stated before, accidents happen and I think those animals have a pretty good life outside the rodeo and even inside. Come on it is fun for horses to buck and get rid of some energy :0) But of course there are some rodeos that do not treat the animals right but hey, thats the same for other riding diciplines, like dressage, jumping and and and.... even though I love jumping but there is always ways to do it wrong.... The atmosphere on the rodeo is just awesome and it is pretty amazing to watch those huge bulls, bucking horses and tuff Cowboys :0) My favorites are the Rodeo clowns though, RESPEKT! If you go go to the Calgary Stampede (100th aniv. this year) I am from Germany (moved to Canada about 2 years ago..)and have never had such a great experience in my life!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Yeah. I have seen more abuse in Dressage than ANYTHING else tbh.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> Yeah. I have seen more abuse in Dressage than ANYTHING else tbh.


*gasp* How dare you say those words....Dressage is PERFECT and UNFLAWED. :rofl: :rofl:

Now watch me get attacked by the dressage nazis. :lol:

But seriously, no sport is flawless. The sooner everyone accepts that, the better off we will all be.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

this is a really touchy subject so ima say TO EACH THEIR OWN.
ive done it all i rodeo'd barrels/poles/breakaway/goat tying/team roping/calf roping
ive shown english and western, jumped, competitive trail, dressage, polo cross, horse soccer....they all have their goods....

do have to say though that rodeo is the 2nd biggest adrenaline rush ive ever had haha (next to sky diving)


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with the first post! And go after your dream..it's my dream too


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Have you ever been walking around a grocery store and touched a shelf and shocked yourself? You jump a little but you don't even hurt for half a second and you forget about it right after.
> 
> Of course, it's not right to ever shock a horse who is doing their job, but like smrobs pointed out if it is a safety issue it is much better to give a little pop...


Not hating on rodeo here, but I'd just thought I'd point out that a cattle prod is _not_ like getting shocked "at the grocery store." It's a huge jolt that hurts like hell and leaves you... (pardon the pun) shocked!


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I for one know that CFD gets alot of bad rap about it but, I have never seen any livestock mistreated 
I would have to say that the bucking stock especially love their job.
Horses - Cheyenne Frontier Days Rodeo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I think the most abused thing at a rodeo is the Cowboys/Girls
-just saying


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

mudpie said:


> Not hating on rodeo here, but I'd just thought I'd point out that a cattle prod is _not_ like getting shocked "at the grocery store." It's a huge jolt that hurts like hell and leaves you... (pardon the pun) shocked!


So in other words, you've been shocked by a cattle prod?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

BubblesBlue said:


> So in other words, you've been shocked by a cattle prod?


I had a very cruel step brother. xD


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha mudpie i can relate! i had an evil chute person who thought it was funny to get me in the leg as i walked my horse in one time! 
plus my dad decided to "test" his SWAT taser out on me one time.....

but horses/and cows have thicker skin and a thicker layer of fat and muscle its probably milder for them and if its just a quick pop it probly doesnt hurt that bad....buti mnot a cow....or a horse.....so i cant really say....


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> haha mudpie i can relate! i had an evil chute person who thought it was funny to get me in the leg as i walked my horse in one time!
> plus my dad decided to "test" his SWAT taser out on me one time.....
> 
> but horses/and cows have thicker skin and a thicker layer of fat and muscle its probably milder for them and if its just a quick pop it probly doesnt hurt that bad....buti mnot a cow....or a horse.....so i cant really say....


Yeah, I agree – we can't know for sure, obviously! But it did hurt like hell!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

A taser and a livestock hotshot are in two different catagories, the amount of voltage for a taser is much greater than that used for livestock. I have been shocked many times by a hotshot, it does NOT hurt. Just as smrobs said, I little shock is better than a horse crippling/endangering himself or rider. Although in the RCA rules it is not allowed.

Stillstandin had a great post on here...if I could "like" more than once, I would. Calf roping is not cruel, if it was then all them calves would be crippled instead of trotting off looking for the strippin chute. You can post as many of those PETA pics as you want but if you have seen slow motion of even a human body contorted during a fall or say the TV show "wipeout" it is easy to make it look painful.
And it is a neccesity in ranching, it is easier on livestock to rope and doctor rather than trail them a few miles to a set of pens and a chute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha cow chick they are especially egotistical when they jump through my rope...they immediately stop running. turn around and stick their tongue out at me and then walk their happy a**es back to the pen.....need to start carrying 2 ropes haha and suprise the crap outta them!

but i definitely agree. tasers HURT! alot worse than hotshots. hotshots are meant for a kind of suprise get your attention thing....tasers are built to bring full grown 200+ pound men to the ground


----------



## Hayleaoryan (May 21, 2012)

I absolutely love rodeos.I hope to enter them one day, I want to train for cattle roping with my horse eventually.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> I absolutely love rodeos.I hope to enter them one day, I want to train for cattle roping with my horse eventually.


 
roping is by far the best rodeo event EVER! haha watcha gonna do? breakaway, team roping, calf roping or ranch roping....or al of it haha? doesnt really matter its all fun!


(hence the profile name haha)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> hotshots are meant for a kind of suprise get your attention thing....


Agreed, I've been hit by a hot-shot more times than I care to remember. Does it suprise the heck out of you and get your attention? You betcha! Does it hurt? Nope.


----------



## Hayleaoryan (May 21, 2012)

I'm really not sure yet it does all sound fun, I've had my heart set on calf roping, but I'm also considering ranch roping. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Agreed, I've been hit by a hot-shot more times than I care to remember. Does it suprise the heck out of you and get your attention? You betcha! Does it hurt? Nope.


 
haha yeah. its like electric fence...when you accidentaly touch it its like a hot poke then you jump back ang its gone and no pain.....taser....not so much hahaha:rofl:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/jokes-funnies/how-taser-works-warning-r-rated-124213/#post1510923

^^
just a little example of what a taser is like hahahahaha


----------

